# What can you use an iPad for on Win10



## chillbot (Feb 7, 2022)

I'm sure this has come up but I can't find it (if you have any links on vi-c, thanks)...

I bought a refurbished iPad on Amazon for the sole purpose of running the Trinnov Mac App. If it's sitting here taking up valuable desktop space, what else can I do with it? Open to suggestions for increased productivity and/or non-productive ridiculous waste of time silliness.

The catch is I have no Macs in the studio and have basically never used a Mac in my life so I'm clueless what you do with them. I use Cakewalk on Win10. iPad is only connected via wifi is there studio stuff it can do?


----------



## chillbot (Feb 7, 2022)

Again, being clueless and just needing something that will run one app, this is what I bought if it makes a difference:


----------



## samphony (Feb 7, 2022)

Lot’s of cool stuff. 

You can remote control your light setup (hue and others) basically everything that supports „Home“. 

You can use the powerful notes app for Organisation. 
Use apps you want to connect with that you might usually use on a notebook on the go. 

For music related stuff there are many great touch controller apps, music inspiration, hardware emulations and so much more. 

If you device supports the pencil v1 or v2 you can use that too for all sorts of apps. 

There is a cool sequencer i like a lot 









‎Fugue Machine : MIDI Sequencer


‎A music sequencer reimagined with multiple playheads. "How Bach would have made a sequencer." (Create Digital Music) "A musical feat." (Creator's Project) "A new approach to sequencing." (XLR8R) "A next generation music sequencer." (Ask Audio) FUGUE MACHINE is a tool inspired by composition...



apps.apple.com





This one is great too








‎SpaceCraft Granular Synth


‎With SpaceCraft (MIDI, MPE, AUv3, IAA) you can transform any sound into a playable musical instrument via Granular Synthesis. You can create textures, soundscapes and arpeggiated rhythms from sounds such as your voice, ambient noise or the high quality built-in audio samples. Tap the 'Input'...



apps.apple.com


----------



## premjj (Feb 7, 2022)

I believe you can use it as a control surface for your DAW/MIDI. I am planning to buy one myself for the same purpose as my current midi keyboard lacks that functionality. 

I've heard about Lemur that works in a similar fashion but I have no direct experience of using it yet. I still have to do my research.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 7, 2022)

samphony said:


> For music related stuff there are many great touch controller apps, music inspiration, hardware emulations and so much more.
> 
> If you device supports the pencil v1 or v2 you can use that too for all sorts of apps.
> 
> There is a cool sequencer i like a lot


But dumb question if I do music stuff on the iPad how would any of that translate into my DAW? Like how would I physically get any audio and/or data out of the iPad.

Keep in mind I'm so Mac-illiterate I've never even used an iPhone.


----------



## premjj (Feb 7, 2022)

Found this on a quick search for the Lemur app


----------



## Collywobbles (Feb 7, 2022)

Also not a mac guy, but here's what I use mine for:

Duet Display - use it as an additional monitor.

Metagrid - DAW touchscreen control surface thing, still figuring it out but seems really promising.


----------



## Loïc D (Feb 7, 2022)

Already mentionned :
- Duet or any other app that will turn your iPad into an additional screen
- Control Surface, using TouchOSC, Lemur, Open Stage Control, etc.

[EDIT] It’s also a very convenient way to follow football games while working on a project.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 7, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> [EDIT] It’s also a very convenient way to follow football games while working on a project.


I have ESPN on in the studio 24/7 and especially love (american) football games. I honestly don't know how to work without sports.


----------



## samphony (Feb 7, 2022)

chillbot said:


> But dumb question if I do music stuff on the iPad how would any of that translate into my DAW? Like how would I physically get any audio and/or data out of the iPad.
> 
> Keep in mind I'm so Mac-illiterate I've never even used an iPhone.



I don’t use pc‘s so others might have a better clue how to sync an ipad to pc. On mac its either via wifi or usb.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 7, 2022)

chillbot said:


> But dumb question if I do music stuff on the iPad how would any of that translate into my DAW? Like how would I physically get any audio and/or data out of the iPad.
> 
> Keep in mind I'm so Mac-illiterate I've never even used an iPhone.


You can create stuff with Cubasis, then move them to Cubase if you have it.


----------



## zolhof (Feb 7, 2022)

My top 3 for productivity:








Patchboard: Your Sounds at Your Fingertips


The ultimate composing workflow and productivity tool.




patchboard.app












HOME | METASYSTEM







www.metasystem.io












Duet - Remote Desktop, Second Display, Drawing Tablet, and More


Be productive from anywhere - connect your devices for a lightning fast Remote Desktop, second display, graphics tablet, and more.




www.duetdisplay.com





And if you want to go down the rabbit hole, there are hundreds of synths, samplers, AUv3 effects, etc to inspire (distract) you. There was a time that I would gig with just a controller and an iPad running Audiobus + Cubasis. The music production apps are awesome! From your 1x1 desktop-class VSTi clones, to some very exotic instruments that are unique to the iPad. I'd highly recommend you to head over the Audiobus forum https://forum.audiob.us/ most of the iOS music making community hang around there, also the developers of various apps. Enjoy not doing any work for a while hehehe


----------



## Markrs (Feb 7, 2022)

You can use it with Musikraken as a controller





__





MusiKraken






www.musikraken.com













‎MusiKraken


‎MusiKraken is an Experimental MIDI Controller Construction Kit. Make music using your hands, face, voice or by rotating the device! Choose from several types of modules in the editor and connect the ports to create your own MIDI controller setup. Use device sensors like Touch, Accelerometer...



apps.apple.com


----------



## premjj (Feb 7, 2022)

I've also used my phone (should work for your tablet too) as part of dual camera setup for Zoom calls. The main camera is in the laptop and the phone becomes the 2nd camera which can be positioned or hand held to add a second camera perspective. Really handy if you are teaching online.


----------



## Ifness (Feb 7, 2022)

This past weekend I finally got around to setting up my iPad as a midi controller for my DAW (Reaper) on my PC (Windows 8.1). In my research into how to do it, I discovered that a lot of the suggested solutions are hit and miss due to the different variables at play (DAW, OS on PC, OS version on iPad, etc). Also, many users reported problems with latency when trying to send MIDI over WIFI. As WIFI was not even an option for me personally, I looked into the various methods to send MIDI from my iPad to my PC via a USB cable. After quite a bit of experimentation, I achieved success by doing the following.

On my iPad (iPad Air 2) I made use of three apps: Midiflow, Studiomux, and KB-1 Keyboard Suite. First, I setup two virtual MIDI ports in the Midiflow app, Local In and Local Out. Then I set the MIDI output in KB-1 Keyboard Suite app to Local In. To make the actual connection between my iPad and my PC via a USB cable, I installed and ran on my PC a small helper app that Studiomux provides here (https://zerodebug.com/#/studiomux). On my iPad, I opened the Studiomux app, then connected my iPad to my PC. In Reaper, in the MIDI devices options, I enabled the virtual ports Local In and Local Out. With that I could send MIDI from my iPad to my PC without any noticeable latency. The KB-1 Keyboard Suite app allows one to control VIs by a variety of methods, including MPE keyboards, XY pads, and normal keyboards with pitchbend and mod wheels.

As I mentioned above, what has worked for me might not work for others (and vice versa). This thread on the Audiobus Forum lists some alternative solutions for sending MIDI from an iPad to a PC:




__





Can I use iPad as Midi Controller for PC?


Hey guys, is it possible to use my iPad as a midi controller for my VST’s and Reaper DAW on my laptop, like one of the keyboard apps or GeoShred?




forum.audiob.us





Another option is to use the TouchOSC iPad app as a way to control various CC parameters on your PC. Here's a VI Control thread about it:




__





TouchOSC has been updated!!!


There has been a big update to TouchOSC. I use this utility heaps for setting up my own sliders, midinotes and cc controls. The software lets me use my ipad as a customisable midi control surface for my DAW (works in most?all DAWS). I am not connected to the company but I really like the...




vi-control.net













‎Midiflow


‎Midiflow allows you to send MIDI from app to app in a similar way to what you already do with audio. That way, you can sync apps with each other or send MIDI parts from a sequencer app to different synth apps. You can also route the MIDI from your keyboard to apps and assign different key zones...



apps.apple.com












‎studiomux


‎studiomux streams Audio, Midi and OSC via the simple USB cable and completely integrates iOS into your music production environment. Use your music apps just like you would use any other plug-ins. Use Midi controllers connected to your Mac or PC to control apps running on iOS. Or send OSC...



apps.apple.com












‎KB-1 Keyboard Suite


‎KB-1 MIDI Keyboard KB-1 is a suite of expressive virtual keyboards and controllers designed for a multitude of scenarios. Play multiple instruments simultaneously, complete with MIDI Polyphonic Expression, scales, chords, strumming and more. Overview: - 8 distinct Keyboard Layouts -...



apps.apple.com


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 8, 2022)

I was into this train of thought with an iPad about 10 years ago. It was only a fad. I use to for a reader, listen to music or sports on the patio. At some point there will come a time when a developer will stop supporting certain versions of the OS.


----------



## dylanmixer (Feb 10, 2022)

PC user and I can hardly work without my iPad running Metagrid.


----------

